# information / informations - singulier / pluriel - nom comptable ?



## Japman

Bonjour,

Existe-t-il une règle à propos du pluriel ou du singulier du mot _information_ dans cette locution : "pour plus d'information" ? 

En d'autres termes, doit-on écrire "pour plus d'information" ou "pour plus d'informations" ?

Dans le contexte d'un lien sur une page Web, par exemple, ou pour introduire une adresse Internet.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## zaby

Bonjour,

"pour plus d'information*s*", information est un nom dénombrable en français .


edit: je rectifie un peu, information peut être indénombrable (ex. _"C'est de l'information de qualité"_), mais pas dans ce contexte


----------



## itka

Je ne serais pas aussi catégorique... Je pense qu'on peut comprendre et admettre les deux.
Plus d'informations : 1, 2, 3... informations en plus sur quelque chose
plus d'information : une meilleure connaissance de quelque chose


----------



## Ploupinet

Je dirais qu'on doit écrire "pour plus d'information*s*". Après réflexion, sans "s", ceci me semble incorrect : après "plus", dans un tel contexte, il faut un pluriel je pense !


----------



## Agnès E.

Je pense aussi que je mettrais le pluriel. En général on demande des informations, pas une information.


----------



## /Latingirl/

On pourrait dire* renseignements *aussi, il faut tenir ça en compte.


----------



## tie-break

Mais si je disais:

"pour *plus d'information* sur le SIDA je vous conseille ce livre qui traite le theme du SIDA d'une façon simple et détaillée"

voyez-vous une faute?  
Plus d'information (comme a dit Itka) dans le sens de meilleure connaissance.


----------



## zaby

Je suis peut-être un peu butée  mais avec "plus de", je mets information au pluriel, même dans cet exemple.

Sans le "plus de", c'est différent, on peut dire "pour une information plus approfondie.." par exemple.


----------



## Japman

Agnès E. said:


> Je pense aussi que je mettrais le pluriel. En général on demande des informations, pas une information.


 

Par contre, on peut demander _de l'information_.

Là est mon problème. J'ai fait beaucoup de recherche. Dans les banques de données, les deux façons de l'écrire sont répertoriées et apparaissent à peu près le même nombre de fois. Je n'ai trouvé aucune mention spécifique sur cette expression dans mes ouvrages de référence.

C'est vrai qu'on peut remplacer par "renseignement", mais les deux mots n'ont pas tout à fait la même signification. _Renseignement_ signifie « indication, fait porté à la connaissance de quelqu'un ». _Information_ peut avoir le sens de « renseignement ou ensemble de renseignements ».

Si quiconque connait un ouvrage de référence qui parle de cette expression, ce serait très apprécié.


----------



## Agnès E.

Mmm... Je ne sais pas trop.
On dit :

Je veux des informations sur ...
J'aimerais avoir des informations sur ...
Vous avez des informations sur ... ?
Je n'arrive pas à trouver les informations nécessaires pour ...

Etc.
Je ne vois qu'un emploi au pluriel, pour cette signification-là du mot _information_. La gestion de base de données utilise un autre sens du mot, c'est vrai. Mais pour le contexte que vous avez indiqué dans votre question, j'imagine plutôt un pluriel. À moins qu'il ne s'agisse, une fois encore, d'une différence d'usage entre Europe et Canada, c'est fort possible. Je n'y connais RIEN en français du Canada, moi.


----------



## Japman

Merci à tous,

à défaut d'avoir une référence écrite, je crois qu'il est tout de même correct et largement accepté d'écrire cette expression avec _informations_ au pluriel. Et comme plusieurs spécialistes s'entendent sur cet accord, son emploie est tout à fait défendable et sûrement pas erroné. Merci.


----------



## 1amateurdechopin

Bonsoir,
  J'ai une petite question à propos du mot "information". Je ne sais pas si je dois l'utiliser au pluriel (comme "renseignements") dans la phrase ci-dessous:
"Je voudrais te donner les informations sur/de mes vacances".  Je parle des renseignements comme la date du départ, le numéro de vol, et d'autres détails.  

merci d'avance (et pour avoir corrigé mon français si necessaire!)


----------



## itka

Oui, je l'emploierais au pluriel et je dirais plutôt *des* informations ou *toutes les informations*... mais je crois qu'ici, je choisirais un autre mot :
"Je voudrais te donner *tous les détails/tous les renseignements/toutes les précisions* sur mon départ en vacances"

Le mot "information" renvoie à quelque chose de plus général. Je ne crois pas pouvoir l'employer pour une personne... C'est mon impression... à confirmer...


----------



## Calamitintin

S'il faut une confirmation, je peux la donner. On parle le plus souvent d'informations. Sauf peut-être dans le cas précis de "avez-vous trouvé l'information qui nous manquait"...
++
Cal


----------



## sricher

Salut,

Selon moi, information ne se met jamais au pluriel en français. Mais à ma grande surprise le GDT dit que oui. Je trouve ça complètement hallucinant. 

Qu'en pensez-vous?

"Tu représentes et garantis que les informations transmises [...]"

C'est complètement étrange, je peux pas écrire ça haha

Seb


----------



## calembourde

C'est peut-être une différence entre le français du Québec et le français de la France. Je crois que je vois "informations" plus souvent que "information", ce qui semble étrange parce que information ne se met jamais au pluriel en anglais. 

En fait j'ai l'impression que l'on dit "une information" ou "des informations" pour des faits ou des renseignements alors que "l'information" est l'ensemble des informations. Je ne veux pas copier/coller la définition entière du Petit Robert mais il semble confirmer mon hypothèse.


----------



## Sickduck

If fut un temps où "information" était toujours au singulier. Maintenant, sous l'influence de l'anglais justement, on voit tous les jours informations au pluriel parce que le mot a pris le sens de "renseignements".

Encore une fois, le Québec est mis à l'index. En fait, informations avec un s est très fréquent en France. Il n'y a qu'à lire Le Monde ou regarder la télé française.


----------



## Drechuin

calembourde said:


> En fait j'ai l'impression que l'on dit "une information" ou "des informations" pour des faits ou des renseignements alors que "l'information" est l'ensemble des informations. Je ne veux pas copier/coller la définition entière du Petit Robert mais il semble confirmer mon hypothèse.




Je partage cette impression.
On parle des informations comme on parle des nouvelles (ou des news). Quand on parle du journal télévisé, on dit _regarder les infos_.

Par contre, l'information dans un cadre un peu plus scientifique (genre en traitement du signal) est toujours singulier.


----------



## geve

Voilà une découverte !  J'ai toujours trouvé bizarre (et pas pratique pour exprimer mes idées  ) que le mot "information" ne puisse pas prendre la marque du pluriel en anglais, je ne savais pas qu'il en était de même en français selon les endroits !
Y a-t-il d'autres régions francophones où c'est le cas ?

Qu'écrirait-on au Québec, lorsque l'on met "informations" en France (là où l'anglais dirait "pieces of information" par exemple...) ?


----------



## GilbertAndré

C'est un fait qu'en anglais on met toujours information au singulier, alors qu'en français on le met presque toujours au pluriel. On parle en français d'une information lorsque l'on se réfère à un évènement déterminé et concret. Sinon, on parle d'informations...


----------



## balach

Salut,
Je veux une réponse convaincante concernant les deux phrases suivantes: 
1- Pour plus d'informations
2- Pour plus d'information
La question: Laquelle des deux est correcte? Et pourquoi?

Mereci d'avance


----------



## Bal-a-Dure

Pour moi c'est : Pour plus d'informations.

Du fait de dire "plus", on suppose qu'il y au moins une information déjà donnée. Ce qui ferait donc minimum deux informations (celle déjà donnée et celle(s) demandé par le demandeur), d'où le "s".


----------



## nobbs

Bonjour balach, 

Je suis d'accord avec Bal-a-Dure.
"plus d'informations" est la solution qui paraît la plus correcte. 

"plus d'information" est peut-être utilisée comme traduction mot pour mot de l'anglais, mais ne me semble pas aussi naturelle.


----------



## Marie83

Bonsoir,

Il me semble que les deux réponses sont justes, et que c'est l'idée à transmettre qui diffère.

Plus d'information : sens général
De la même façon, j'emploie souvent "pour toute information complémentaire"

Plus d'informations :  pour avoir encore plusieurs autres informations.

Je ne sais pas si je suis claire, ni si ce que je dis est juste!


----------



## Anne345

Il n'y aura pas de  réponses convaincantes, puisque les deux formes sont possibles. 
information peut avoir un sens collectif, donc rester au singulier, ou "élémentaire" donc être mis au pluriel. 
Essaye de tourner ta phrase autrement pour voir si tu utilises un singulier ou un pluriel, par exemple "l'information que vous me demandez" ou "les informations que vous me demandez". ? 

L'argument de Marie83, ne me parait pas suffisant, car toute dans "toute (autre) information" signifie n'importe laquelle, donc c'est toujours un singulier, même si on fait référence à des éléments mut^ples : Donnez-moi toutes vos idées. Toute idée est bonne.


----------



## Marie83

Anne345 said:


> L'argument de Marie83, ne me parait pas suffisant, car toute dans "toute (autre) information" signifie n'importe laquelle, donc c'est toujours un singulier, même si on fait référence à des éléments mut^ples : Donnez-moi toutes vos idées. Toute idée est bonne.


 
C'est vrai  Il me semblait bien que mon raisonnement avait quelque chose de bancal. 

Ceci dit, je suis contente de ne pas avoir eu tord sur le fond de la question. Parfois, les aléas de la langue sont plus faciles à ressentir qu'à expliquer


----------



## Nicomon

Je n'utilise à peu près jamais _informations_ au pluriel.   

Je dirais pour plus d'information / pour plus de renseignements. 
L'information que vous me demandez / les renseignements que vous me demandez. 

Information et renseignement


----------



## jakkihm

Bonjour,

Ecris-t-on "services d'information*s*" ou "services d'information" ?

Merci !


----------



## quinoa

Je dirais "information" au singulier tout comme dans "bureau d'information". Sans doute en raison du sens particulier de "informations" au pluriel, qui évoque les "news"!!


----------



## Viobi

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à décider si "information" doit être au singulier ou au pluriel ici. Votre avis?

Malgré l’avalanche ininterrompue *d’information* dans les médias tant populaires que spécialisés à propos des prodiges du lait maternel et de l’allaitement, ceux d’entre nous qui voudraient changer la façon dont est perçue l’importance de l’allaitement, pour chacun d’entre nous et pour notre vie entière, font encore face à un défi d’envergure.

Merci.


----------



## itka

Perso, je préfèrerais le pluriel... Il y a des tas d'informations _différentes _à ce sujet.


----------



## Chimel

L'avalanche d'informations: on pourrait remplacer par des termes au pluriel (l'avalanche de données, de nouvelles, de témoignages...)

Un problème d'information: on remplacerait plutôt par un singulier (un problème de communication)

Cela dit, il y a aussi des cas limites: un manque d'information(s) = un manque de renseignements ou un manque de communication (globalement). Dans ce cas, les deux sont corrects.


----------



## Viobi

Vi, Chimel, les deux sont corrects, et je ne sais pas lequel choisir:
il y a plein de données, et une masse d'articles, donc de comm', tu mets le doigt dessus. Je crois que, puisqu'il faut choisir, je vais mettre le pluriel et insister sur la variété des données, puisque la variété dess médias (donc des occurences de l'info) est notée juste après.


----------



## tilt

Le doute vient du fait que l'_information _est faite d'une série d'_informations_.
Selon ce qu'on veut dire, on utilisera l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis d'accord.  Et perso, à tort ou à raison, je ne serais pas portée à mettre le pluriel. 

On parle bien des _médias d'information_ (sans s), non? Ou les deux seraient corrects?


----------



## MiniM

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un doute concernant l'orthographe de cette phrase, quel est votre avis : 

"La quantité d'information stockée" (information au sens général ou faut-il ajouter un "s" ?)
"La quantité d'informations stockée" (on accorde avec quantité ou informations ?)
"La quantité d'informations stockées" 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## héé

N°1  "La quantité d'information stockée"


----------



## Summerland

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'on dit une surcharge d'information ou une surcharge d'informations

Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Lly4n4

Information peut être dénombrable, donc "surcharge d'information*s*".


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux nombres sont envisageables. Tout dépend du contexte exact.


----------



## pignon

bonjour,
Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser "information" au singulier en français ou il faut l'utiliser au pluriel ou peut-être qu'on peut l'utiliser indistinctement sans changement de sens? Par exemple, si on dit "Les syndicalistes m'ont donné beaucoup d'information".
Merci de votre apport.


----------



## Roméo31

"Beaucoup de" peut être suivi d'un nom au singulier ou au pluriel._ Il y a beaucoup de monde. Elle fait preuve de beaucoup d'indulgence envers lui. Il a beaucoup d'amis.
_
Ici, les syndicalistes lui ont donné plus d'une information _ => Les syndicaliste m'ont donné beaucoup d'information*s*._


----------



## pignon

Roméo31 said:


> "Beaucoup de" peut être suivi d'un nom au singulier ou au pluriel._ Il y a beaucoup de monde. Elle fait preuve de beaucoup d'indulgence envers lui. Il a beaucoup d'amis.
> _
> Ici, les syndicalistes lui ont donné plus d'une information _ => Les syndicaliste m'ont donné beaucoup d'information*s*._


Merci Roméo31  mais si vous me dites que "beaucoup de" peut être suivi d'un nom au singulier ou au pluriel, pourquoi on ne pourrait pas mettre "beaucoup d'information" au singulier? Quelles sont les différences d'usage entre le singulier et le pluriel du substantif "information"? C'est difficile à comprendre pour moi, désolée!


----------



## Roméo31

* Parce que :


> Ici, les syndicalistes lui ont donné* plus d'une* information


_
* Information = _1._ Renseignement obtenu sur qqn ou qqch. (indication, précision)._Ex. :_ Il a eu des informations sur l'accident. Il n'a pu obtenir que cette information-là. _2._ Nouvelle communiquée par la radio, la télévision, etc. Quelles sont les informations données par le Journal télévisé aujourd'hui ?  La chaîne TF1 a-t-elle diffusé cette information ?_
3._ Action d'informer. L'information du citoyen sur ce sujet doit être rapide. 
_
* "Information" s'accorde en nombre avec le mot (article, etc.) qui le précède :

_Ils lui ont donné *une* informatio*n*.
Ils lui ont donné *de l'*informatio*n*.
Ils lui ont donné *l'*informatio*n* qu'il avait demandée.
Il lui ont donné *quelques* information*s*.
Ils lui ont donné *plusieurs* information*s*.
Ils lui ont donné *des* information*s*.
Ils lui ont donné* beaucoup* d'information*s*.
Ils lui ont donné *beaucoup de l'*information. 
_


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien moi _beaucoup *d'*information_  (pas « de l' », mais sans « s ») ne me choque pas.  Ils lui ont donné de l'information, et ils lui en ont donné beaucoup.

D'ailleurs pour le titre de ce fil - que pignon a réanimé - j'aurais eu tendance à écrire « Centralisation de l'information ».
Dans le sens collectif et plus général de « documentation / ensemble de renseignements ».

Comme je l'ai écrit dans *ce fil*.
En précisant toutefois que cet usage au singulier semble plus courant au Québec...

Extrait de *cette page* de la BDL :  





> _Information_ a aussi le sens de « renseignement » et celui « d’ensemble de renseignements ». Lorsque ce nom prend la marque du pluriel, il signifie alors « renseignements ». Certains ouvrages critiquent l’emploi d’_informations_ au pluriel dans ce dernier sens. En réalité, toutefois, il est difficile de déterminer en quoi cet emploi, d’ailleurs largement attesté dans l’usage, ne serait pas acceptable.



Les avis sont partagés...


----------

